# New chainsaw time



## SLUGGER (Jun 26, 2013)

Gotta buy one and need the pros and cons on the two, Stihl MS 290 and Jonsered CS 2255.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sthil hands down


----------



## deadend (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd get the Jonsered.  The 290's power to weight ratio sucks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 26, 2013)

Stihl by far, my brother has a tree removal business and all 6 of his saws are Stihl. He really runs them hard in a commercial environment and they never give him problems.
The best saw on the market IMO.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 26, 2013)

I have an older Stihl 039 and it's been a super piece of equipment. the only PM parts I've replaced is the gas cap and the fuel tank vent hose. I finally put on a new bar and chain last year. The chain oil tank got run dry once or twice which is murder on the chain and bar. 

I have a Homelite 33cc 14" saw that I used for trimming back my pampass grass once a year which kills the chain. While I was buying the new Stihl bar and chain I got a new Stihl chain for the Homelite and now it's my go to saw for small stuff.  

New chains are the cats meow !!!


----------



## deadend (Jun 26, 2013)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Stihl by far, my brother has a tree removal business and all 6 of his saws are Stihl. He really runs them hard in a commercial environment and they never give him problems.
> The best saw on the market IMO.



That's only the case IF you have a parts and service source nearby.  I'll still run mostly Husky's for falling saws due to Stihl's policy of no internet sales.  I can get Husqvarna and Jonsered parts shipped to my door off the 'net.  Additionally, Jonsered and Husqvarna's filtration system is light years ahead of Stihl's and the saws will run at full power much longer before a filter change.


----------



## SLUGGER (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far. As far as dealership and sales, I'm 5 minutes away from a TSC that handles Jonsered and about 15 minutes away from a Stihl dealer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 26, 2013)

Stihl....Buy a saw slightly bigger than you "think" you need.....


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 26, 2013)

A buddy of mine use their saws everyday for work and all they use are stihls. They use to run through husqvarnas every 5-6 months but I like my husky.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was in the logging business for a good while. We used Sthils and husquavarna. Now a days ther didn't much need for a chain saw in logging its mostly all done with machines they still have them and use them from time to time trimming the trucks and rare tracts of land where a machines might not be used.


----------



## MitchMitchell (Jun 27, 2013)

As a part time logger and former Stihl dealer and mechanic, go with the MS290


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 3, 2013)

How much are you going to use it?  Cutting fire wood for a camp fire or clearing land?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the Stihl 290....good saw.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 4, 2013)

Stihl or Husquavarna! I personally own a Stihl chainsaw and Stihl weedeater (won both of them/free)!!!!!!!! At my job we use alot of Stihl chainsaws,polesaws,leafblowers and weedaters! On my work truck I have two husquavarna chainsaws! All good handheld equipment! You Can't go wrong with either Company! My opinion anything else is a genaric to me!!!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 5, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Stihl....Buy a saw slightly bigger than you "think" you need.....





Gaswamp said:


> I have the Stihl 290....good saw.



I too have the 290. I use it as a back-up. Had problems with mine...one thing then another. Dealer told me I should have went a size bigger. Not that much difference in price for what ya get. The next size up puts the saw in a different "quality" catergory; according to them!!


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 5, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Stihl....Buy a saw slightly bigger than you "think" you need.....



I have a 290 and have never had a bit of trouble with it.  I only use synthetic oil in the mix, and name brand oil (usually Stihl) for the bar.

It's cut up everything I needed to cut up with it, including some serious storm damage on two occasions (week long, flat out).

As far as "bigger than you need" my saw gets about a half pound heavier every year, and the starting compression a little stiffer.  Right now I'm glad I don't have a bigger saw.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jul 5, 2013)

Stihl and Husky both make commercial grade and homeowner grade. Get the commercial grade whatever you get.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 6, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I too have the 290. I use it as a back-up. Had problems with mine...one thing then another. Dealer told me I should have went a size bigger. Not that much difference in price for what ya get. The next size up puts the saw in a different "quality" catergory; according to them!!



what kind of problems have you had?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> what kind of problems have you had?



Had to buy a new crank/cord assemby, plastic parts wore out. Lock ring that holds the clutch on it's shaft keeps poppin off. Like was said above, the better grade saw is available. The next size above the 290 is a different grade, according to the sthil dealer here !! Keep in mind, my saws get a workin in the winter months cuttin fire wood, and a lot of it !! The Jonsered that I had years ago was a fine saw !! Light and would turn alot of RPMs and had power to go with them (rpms). Don't know/remember the model. They have only recently become available from a dealer (TSC) here, with a affodable price. I do believe my next new saw will be one of them, but a larger one !! Like everythang else...they don't make 'em like they use to !! The 66 Husky (pumpkin, Ya know the ones that roll down the hill like a pumpkin iffin it got a start) has been by far the best saw I every owned !!

But to answer your question....It is a "homeowner's saw. Go a size or two bigger.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jul 9, 2013)

husky


----------

